# Wing Chun and BJJ



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 11, 2011)

In the February issue of martial arts illustrated, Master Kevin Chan talks about wing chun and BJJ and how the both are linked in more than people think

http://www.martialartsunltd.co.uk/martial-arts-illustrated/231.html


Its worth getting if you can


----------



## Kung Fu Banter (Jan 11, 2011)

i will get a copy of that, will be intresting to see what he says


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 22, 2011)

I remember when the mere mention of WC/VT + BJJ being similar would incite a forum riot!  Maybe they are just scared of you Kamon??? :uhyeah:


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 22, 2011)

All this talk of civility and open mindedness as o late, Me thinks it's a good time to capitalize on such a thing!
It's time now for me to release me master plan, I will be untouchable, I will use dim mak on all who oppose me!
I will combine my wing tzun with... river dancing!


----------



## geezer (Jan 22, 2011)

_Kamon Guy_, did you see that other thread where I mentioned other forums that do notheing but run down Wing Chun. One of the big gripes is the lack of a ground game and that we are close-minded about integrating some good BJJ. Well, why don't you get over there and straighten them out. Seriously. What Master Chan is doing is pretty bold and certainly has got my attention.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 22, 2011)

geezer said:


> _Kamon Guy_, did you see that other thread where I mentioned other forums that do notheing but run down Wing Chun. One of the big gripes is the lack of a ground game and that we are close-minded about integrating some good BJJ. Well, why don't you get over there and straighten them out. Seriously. What Master Chan is doing is pretty bold and certainly has got my attention.


----------------------------------------------------------------
These questions do come up from time to time. Of course reactions and opinions can vary.
So I give my considered opinions. 1. I don't get upset by criticisms of wing chun. I pay attention in case some unusual but insightful criticism shows up, But most of forum criticisms is just noise  made by people who really don't know the art. I don't feel the need fo convincing the whole world about the effectiveness of wing chun.
2. I spend quality time in developing both the stability and mobility of students structures paying great attention to the fine details of ygkym and chum kiu-the way we do it.
3. If someone learns good wing chun well- they wont be easy to be taken down- and if they understand their wing chun developed body well they can do things well - from a self defense standpoint- until they have an opportunity to get back up.
4. Wing chun has a fantastic collection of weapons- not just the punch, or pak da and tan da.
5. Wing chun is adaptable in different venues including the ground. But on some days I only show and do ground work.
6. In different contexts- wing chun and bjj share some properties- approrpiate relaxation and appropriate control of one self and the opponent(s).

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 22, 2011)

I really like the stuff emin has implemented into our system, I wish it was more widely available for the wing tzun community to see, there are some vids on youtube with some of it.. but yeah.... I'm sure bjj has a lot to offer too! and being able to know what they do, make it's all that much more easy to understand how to keep them from doing it!


----------



## chain punch (Jan 23, 2011)

Something we as 'stand up' fighters must recognise and thus learn from arts such as BJJ, catch, Judo etc is letting go of the notion of a guard and space between you and another you fight to keep and protect.  On the deck you do not want to give them any space to move.  If they have space they can move, attack and defend better.

I guess we just need to travel through our martial journey with open eyes and know that we or our art do not have all the answers.  For each of us wing chun does have many otherwise we would be over martialarts planet slagging everyone off. 

I am all for integrating from other arts through testing under pressure.  If it works, take it.  Why not?

As for the Emin videos, could you post a link to his take on the anti/grappling work please.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 23, 2011)

Emin anti-grappling:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB3eW0hfy0U&playnext=1&list=PLB8423CFF16C26D86&index=17

This is part 1, I'm not EXACTLY which part the Anti-Grappling starts, but it's for a good 3-4 videos.


----------



## geezer (Jan 23, 2011)

chain punch said:


> I guess we just need to travel through our martial journey with open eyes and know that we or our art do not have all the answers.  For each of us wing chun does have many *otherwise we would be over martialarts planet slagging everyone off*.


Actually I am over there quite a bit lately. It's my personal crusade to export the "civil discourse" that we cultivate here on MAT. Please join me, _Geezer Quijote_ in my noble quest!



chain punch said:


> I am all for integrating from other arts through testing under pressure.  If it works, take it.  Why not?
> 
> As for the Emin videos, could you post a link to his take on the anti/grappling work please.



Yeah. Ditto that. Also, does he have any good DVDs on the stuff? I didn't see any for sale last time I checked out the EBMAS website. I do have just about everything Rene Latosa has put out. But I'd really like to see more of Emin's anti-grappling ideas.


----------

